# Fish Id Please!!



## Fasttalker31 (May 10, 2008)

Can Anybody Id this fish. I bought him at Wal-mart last night. he was an oddball, so I bought him. I am still trying to master taking pictures, the quality sucks, but i hope it is enough. I am thinking he is a mix. Black spots everywhere 
Thanks 
ken :fish:

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn79 ... ure031.jpg

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn79 ... ure028.jpg

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn79 ... ure025.jpg


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

It looks to be an OB peacock.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ya, im goin with OB peacock to.


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

ya ob peacock is what i see


----------



## Fasttalker31 (May 10, 2008)

I appreciate your help thanks
ken


----------

